# Just Starting to Setup



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright, I usually don't setup anything until the morning of Halloween, but I just had to see how my tombstones and pillars would look under blue floodlights. I usually do green ones, but this year I opted for blue ones. Plus last year we moved into this home so this is our first year doing my haunt here. Still have lots of other stuff to set up, my horse-drawn hearse, fog chillers, etc. Would love to hear your critiques on what I have so far.

my yard so far pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good so far!

I like blue floodlights - it has a nice moonlight effect.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the tombstones. 

The blue looks good as well.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Very erie with the lighting! Can't wait to see more pics when all set up.
I love the hearse!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very good lighting. 

Lagruesome, where was the hearse, I didn't see it in the three photos.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice aging on the tombstones.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

BudMan said:


> Very good lighting.
> 
> Lagruesome, where was the hearse, I didn't see it in the three photos.


It was there...I swear I saw it! Now it has just.....disappeared.....oooooo spoooky.......

J/K
When you click on the link and go to the photobucket page, go up to frstvamplr, then to sub albums and its there under Barnes Mortuary Hearse. It's really cool!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Lagrousome, thanks for the compliment on the hearse. I don't know if you guys can see, but I have this fence and pillars for this year's cemetery. Funny thing, the fence was free, I found it laying in my backyard, and the pillars are just long cardboard box painted and aged and distressed to look like stone.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The tombstones look great! Blue's the color of the year for me too... skipping the reds and greens in the cemetery.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So here are some more updated photos of my Haunt so far...got the cemetery all done, now working on the walk-way where the ToT's will meet our witch in her little seance room and speak to the Magic Mirror (if i get THAT illusion to work).

Barnes Mortuary 2007 pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------

